# Difference between wax, polish and sealants?



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

As above, whats the difference between wax, polish and sealants?

I got autoglym super resin, autoglym extra gloss protection.

I always finish off a full wash with super resin and thought that was good enough and if i can be bothered i some times use the extra gloss aswell but most of the time i cba!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Wax - Mainly natural based (carnauba). Commonly in paste form.
Sealant - 100% synthetic based. Commonly in liquid form.
Polish - Abrasive compound.

Many if not most products are combination of above...

AG Super Resin Polish is a combination of polish and sealant. AG Extra Gloss Protection is pure sealant.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Polish will restore your paint removing swirl marks, scratches and oxidisation, wax and sealant is referred to as LSP, last stage protection, this adds gloss or shine and protection to you paint. Wax adds gloss and wetness sealant adds depth choice is down to personal preference time and expected lifetime of finish. 

Super resin polish is primarily a polish, extra gloss protection is a sealant.

Spend sometime on here and you will soon learn there are as many different versions of each product as different herd and spices along with different views on which are best, welcome to forum detailing. Important thing is to enjoy yourself. 

Have fun


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

jomo said:


> As above, whats the difference between wax, polish and sealants?


Wax and sealant are for protecting, polish for removing defect on paint



jomo said:


> I got autoglym super resin, autoglym extra gloss protection.
> 
> I always finish off a full wash with super resin and thought that was good enough and if i can be bothered i some times use the extra gloss aswell but most of the time i cba!


AG super resin is a very goos AIO (all in one) something in between polish, glaze and sealant. SRP (super resin polish) is abrasive and you don't need to use it very often, once every 4 months would be more than enough. EGP (extra gloss protection) is a pure sealant and it's good on top of SRP. You can use EGP every 2 months.

Try to use the "search" function before open a new topic... :wave:


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks all for the reply's, tried the search button and found loads of info but nothing that quiet answered my question in layman's term's.

Only really started to go that extra mile with car detailing when i bought my Lexus, before that i only washed and SRP'd!

Now i'v got a snowfoam lance, using the TBM and micro fibers to dry.

Chucked all my sponges chamois and aqua blades in the bin after what i'v read on here!

Want to borrow my mates machine polisher but not got the balls to use it on my car, so gonna get a bonnet or boot from the scrappers to try to get to grips with it before i even show it the Lex lol.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

No problem. There wouldn't be a forum if everyone used the search button. When you wash your car, just use SRP, then a good wax or sealant then stick to washing and maybe a quick detailer. It's a good idea to get a scrap panel to practice on. Get the hang of it and you'll soon be on to the Lexus.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

EPG is a very under rated product. If do choose to use it remember the following :

1) apply very thin layer of EGP ( almost so thin that you think that you are not applying anything at all )

2) apply on a dry day, as it is best left on the car for 2 hours before removing.


Cheers

Perm


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

damn there should be a noob tutorial somewhere. i thought sealants were things you put on over the wax to "seal" the job, sort of like a protective layer over the wax.


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm trying to write one, but every day I learn something new. Best to just keep reading. Also I find using google better than the search tool on here. Just point it to this forum..


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17
Plenty of reading material if you wish to learn
:buffer:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

jomo said:


> Now i'v got a snowfoam lance, using the TBM and micro fibers to dry.
> 
> *Chucked all my sponges chamois and aqua blades in the bin* after what i'v read on here!
> 
> .


Very wise choice :thumb:


----------

